# best camping chairs??



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All. I'm looking for some fold away camping chairs and recliners chairs, 
I'm looking for some that won't fall apart after two weeks!!!
please can you help??

Thank You Phil & Anne


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Most would say Lafuma, so I'll recommend:
http://www.towsure.com/product/13084-Dukdalf_Paso_Doble_Chair:_Green

Dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, I'll start off by advising to try before you buy. Let me tell you why.

I'd been looking for two Lafuma recliners for about a year & simply hadn't got aound to buying. Someone on this board posted a link to Kays who at the time were doing recliners for 15 quid delivered. I took a punt & bought two. When they arrived I was astonished. They were top quality & are very robust. Cut to six months later at the Caravan/motorhome show in Glasgow. There was a stand there selling a range of Lafuma recliners. They ranged in price form around £90.00 to approx £130.00. So by way of comparison I plopped my 14 stone frame down in several of them. The way these chairs flexed inwardly when I sat down was slightly troubling. The "top of the range" chairs had from memory a different mechanism & didn't flex as much. In comparison the chairs from Kays were completely rigid. I personally was glad I hadn't parted with the thick end of a hundred pounds each for Lafuma's.

As Dave states, lots of people have & are happy with Lafuma's. I'd give them the bounce test before parting with your dosh. 

D.


----------

